# Chanseys for Everyone!



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello friends.

To celebrate the release of the pokémon DLC i'll be trading chanseys (for anything you want to trade me) on June 18th to June 21st. Just put your trainer name in this thread or PM me and make sure to PM me the trade code you wish to use.  :D enjoy the chanseys. I have hundreds.


----------



## Zori (Jun 4, 2020)

hundreds seems like a lot


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 4, 2020)

Seshas said:


> hundreds seems like a lot


Ok it's actually closer to... 86! 86 chanseys!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 4, 2020)

What Pokemon would you want in return? :O


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 5, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> What Pokemon would you want in return? :O


Whatever you want to trade really. I've completed most of the pokedex so it doesn't really matter to me. Preferably one of the returning pokémon in the IoA


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 5, 2020)

The IoA?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 5, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> The IoA?


Isle of armor


----------

